# German gun laying radar and fire control system development (1 Viewer)



## Vicvega (Mar 13, 2022)

Hi.

I'm making a research about german late war technology, about how far they have gone in the manufacture of proximity fuse and microwave radars. And AAA system that depended on these.
My question is that what was the german equivalent of m9 director and m3 gun data computer ?

Did germans produced something like these ?
Thanks


----------



## bogdan (Mar 15, 2022)

Kommandogerat 36 and 40, File:Kommandogerat 40 director helsinki 2.jpg - Wikimedia Commons ;









On Air Defense


This book is a study of all aspects of air defense from its beginnings during the French Revolution when artillery gunners tried to hit primitive balloons with their cannons to the use of Patriot missiles in the Gulf War to shoot down tactical ballistic missiles. Crabtree's history focuses on...



books.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

